# Wanted R34 GTR front bumper



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

As above please in good condition, Thanks!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/565593-r34gtr-oem-front-bumper-kv2.html


----------

